# Roboter & unsere Zukunft mit ihnen



## Bunny_Joe (11. Mai 2018)

Hallo Forum,

Ich hätte gern eure Meinung hierzu:
Wir kennen wahrscheinlich alle die Videos von Boston Dynamics, und die gestern neu hochgeladenen clips sind wie immer beeindruckend.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vjSohj-Iclc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ve9kWX_KXus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Meine bisherigen Favoriten 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fRj34o4hN4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aFuA50H9uek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mit dem zunehmenden Fortschritt in der Robotik stellt sich mir die Frage, welche Auswirkungen das auf unser Leben haben wird.

Militärischer Einsatz ist immer der Vorantreiber Nr. 1 bei neuen Technologien. 
Mit dem ersten Einsatz eines bewaffneten Roboters wird sozusagen die Büchse der Pandora geöffnet und es gibt wohl kein Weg zurück. 
Sofware/KI entscheidet dann über Leben und Tod.

Aber malen wir nicht gleich den Teufel an die Wand. Ich denke es gibt viele vielversprechende zivile Einsatzgebiete.
Stellt euch vor niemand müsste mehr auf Baustellen schuften. Keine kaputten Rücken mit 40 mehr...
Oder Versanddienste, man würde einfach so einen Hunderoboter wie oben mit dem Päckchen losschicken.
Oder so ein humanoider Haushaltsroboter geht mit dem Hund Gassi, gibt ihm Futter und gießt die Pflanzen, während man im Urlaub ist.
Und vieles weiteres!


Das würde unser Leben angenehmer machen, aber auch vielen die Arbeit nehmen. Vollautomatisiereng der Gesellschaft und BGE gehen für mich daher Hand in Hand.
Zwar liegt der kommerzielle Einsatz noch sehr viele Jahre in der Zukunft, doch wir sollten uns nichts vormachen: Unsere Gesellschaft und unser Verständnis von Arbeit und Lohn werden sich anpassen müssen.

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Mai 2018)

Aus rein technischer Sicht ist das interessant. Dennoch bin ich eher skeptisch.

Es werden zig millionen Arbeitsplätze innerhalb der nächsten 10-20 Jahre wegfallen. In der gleichen Zeit wird das Bevölkerungswachstum keineswegs geringer werden, sofern keine großen Epidemien oder Kriege ausbrechen. Die Mittelschicht bricht jetzt bereits weg. Wieso sollte dann auf einmal jeder etwas davon haben? Das kann doch nur auf Massenverarmung hinauslaufen, weil es kaum mehr möglich ist, einen Beruf zu erlernen, der nicht ersetzt wird.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (11. Mai 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Aus rein technischer Sicht ist das interessant. Dennoch bin ich eher skeptisch.
> 
> Es werden zig millionen Arbeitsplätze innerhalb der nächsten 10-20 Jahre wegfallen. In der gleichen Zeit wird das Bevölkerungswachstum keineswegs geringer werden, sofern keine großen Epidemien oder Kriege ausbrechen. Die Mittelschicht bricht jetzt bereits weg. Wieso sollte dann auf einmal jeder etwas davon haben? Das kann doch nur auf Massenverarmung hinauslaufen, weil es kaum mehr möglich ist, einen Beruf zu erlernen, der nicht ersetzt wird.



Wie wäre es mit einer Robotersteuer? Pro ersetzen Arbeiter ein Festbetrag sozusagen.
Um am Ende genau so viel Geld für den Staat hereinzubekommen, wie es arbeitende Menschen getan hätten. 
Ich weiß auch nicht.


Ich meine, ist das nicht* das Ziel *der menschlichen Zivilisation von Anfang an gewesen? Bessere Lebensbedinungen, mehr Wohlstand, weniger Arbeiten. Unser  Kapitalismus muss dafür angepasst werden, alles andere führt wie du schon gesagt hast zur Verarmung und niedrigeren Lebensstandards, was wiederum schädlich für den Kapitalismus wäre 
In dieser Hinsicht werden die Entscheidungsträger wohl ihre Interessen bewahren wollen, was hoffentlich uns zu Gute kommt.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Mai 2018)

Der Staat und die EU sorgen doch jetzt bereits dafür, dass die größten Konzerne kaum belastet werden. Nun kann man sagen, dass diese Konzerne trotz der entgangenen Steuereinnahmen wenigstens Menschen beschäftigen, aber bald!? 



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Ich meine, ist das nicht* das Ziel *der menschlichen Zivilisation von Anfang an gewesen? Bessere Lebensbedinungen, mehr Wohlstand, weniger Arbeiten. Unser  Kapitalismus muss dafür angepasst werden, alles andere führt wie du schon gesagt hast zur Verarmung und niedrigeren Lebensstandards, was wiederum schädlich für den Kapitalismus wäre
> In dieser Hinsicht werden die Entscheidungsträger wohl ihre Interessen bewahren wollen, was hoffentlich uns zu Gute kommt.


Klingt sehr romantisch. 
Die Menschheit ist nicht homogen und verfolgte in ihrer Gesamtheit niemals gleiche Interessen oder gar etwas wie die Erschaffung globalen Wohlstandes. Dazu müssten diejenigen, die am meisten haben, teilen wollen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (11. Mai 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Der Staat und die EU sorgen doch jetzt bereits dafür, dass die größten Konzerne kaum belastet werden. Nun kann man sagen, dass diese Konzerne trotz der entgangenen Steuereinnahmen wenigstens Menschen beschäftigen, aber bald!?



Wie oben editiert:

Alle Konzerne vertrauen auf unsere Kaufkraft. Ohne unser Geld, welches wir ausgeben, werden sie nicht weiter wachsen/existieren können.
Das System wird sich mMn also selbst erhalten, die neue Komponente sind nur die Roboter, die die Arbeit übernehmen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Mai 2018)

Ich habe oben auch noch einmal editiert.

Wenn Staaten zu den Hauptabnehmern der Roboter und anderer Automatisierungen werden, kann es den Konzernen ziemlich egal sein, über welche Kaufkraft die Bevölkerung verfügt. Hauptsache, sie machen weiterhin Profit.


----------



## Gimmick (11. Mai 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Aus rein technischer Sicht ist das interessant. Dennoch bin ich eher skeptisch.
> 
> Es werden zig millionen Arbeitsplätze innerhalb der nächsten 10-20 Jahre  wegfallen. In der gleichen Zeit wird das Bevölkerungswachstum  keineswegs geringer werden, sofern keine großen Epidemien oder Kriege  ausbrechen. Die Mittelschicht bricht jetzt bereits weg. Wieso sollte  dann auf einmal jeder etwas davon haben? Das kann doch nur auf  Massenverarmung hinauslaufen, weil es kaum mehr möglich ist, einen Beruf  zu erlernen, der nicht ersetzt wird.





DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Klingt sehr romantisch.
> Die Menschheit ist nicht homogen und verfolgte in ihrer Gesamtheit  niemals gleiche Interessen oder gar etwas wie die Erschaffung globalen  Wohlstandes. Dazu müssten diejenigen, die am meisten haben, teilen  wollen.



Das ist die negative Sicht.
Man kann das aber auch positiv sehen. Dafür müssen natürlich mit Traditionen gebrochen werden. 

Schau Dir mal auf Youtube diverse Video zu dem Themo von Richard Precht an. Ein Pilosophie Prof., der sich intensiv mir der Thmeatik beschäftigt.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Mai 2018)

@ Gimmick

Wir werden sehen, ob es vielleicht nicht doch einfach nur die nüchterne, realistische Sichtweise ist. Mir wäre es natürlich auch recht, wenn "utopische" Vorstellungen näher dran wären.
Bald sehen wir es.


----------



## LastManStanding (11. Mai 2018)

Ich finde es Spitze solange man sich auch immer davon Distanzieren "könnte"- Das kann ein Wiederspruch sein. Sobald es die erste bionische Wirbelsäule gibt bin ich dabei^^


----------



## Gimmick (11. Mai 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> @ Gimmick
> 
> Wir werden sehen, ob es vielleicht nicht doch einfach nur die nüchterne, realistische Sichtweise ist. Mir wäre es natürlich auch recht, wenn "utopische" Vorstellungen näher dran wären.
> Bald sehen wir es.



Wenn es ganz schlecht für das Volk läuft rollen erfahrungsgemäß Köpfe


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2018)

Kommt drauf an was die Maschinen für Aufgaben erledigen sollen. Ich würde z.B. einer KI nie anvertrauen die Steuerung meines Autos zu übernehmen. Da habe ich einfach kein Vertrauen.
Wobei das im Flugverkehr ja schon lange normal ist. Der Autopilot. Nur ist dort auch nicht eine so hohe Verkehrsdichte etc.
Dennoch finde ich es faszinierend wie weit die Maschinen schon sind. Wie sie sich schon fortbewegen können.
Und die zukünftige "Alexa" wird bestimmt mal ein Hologramm.


----------



## keinnick (12. Mai 2018)

Naja, in Teilen tut sie das schon, wenn Du ein halbwegs aktuelles Auto fährst. Der Bordcomputer kann Dich mit dem ESP auch in den Graben fahren lassen oder der Abstandstempomat legt eine Vollbremsung hin, wenn irgendwas falsch läuft.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (12. Mai 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich würde z.B. einer KI nie anvertrauen die Steuerung meines Autos zu übernehmen. Da habe ich einfach kein Vertrauen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn die Technik noch besser wird,* alle Autos* diese haben und untereinander vernetzt sind, dann lassen sich diese Zahlen doch ganz bestimmt gegen 0 drücken.

Und wenn es dann pro Jahr trotzdem noch eine handvoll Tote mit autonomen Fahrzeugen gibt, zeigst du dann mit dem Finger und sagst, dass man der Technik nicht trauen kann, da ja immer wieder Leute sterben?


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2018)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Wenn die Technik noch besser wird,* alle Autos* diese haben und untereinander vernetzt sind, dann lassen sich diese Zahlen doch ganz bestimmt gegen 0 drücken.


Und eine Vernetzung kann noch gefährlicher sein. Da braucht nur ein Irrer mal einen Virus einschleusen. Dann hat der Terror der Zukunft ein ganz anderes Gesicht.



> Und wenn es dann pro Jahr trotzdem noch eine handvoll Tote mit autonomen Fahrzeugen gibt, zeigst du dann mit dem Finger und sagst, dass man der Technik nicht trauen kann, da ja immer wieder Leute sterben?


Auch dann würde mein Bauch entscheiden. Ich steige z.B. auch in kein Flugzeug. Obwohl es statistisch gesehen das sicherste Verkehrsmittel ist.
Und ich zeige nicht mit dem Finger... will niemanden was vorschreiben... es ist nur meine persönliche Entscheidung!


----------



## Bunny_Joe (12. Mai 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Und eine Vernetzung kann noch gefährlicher sein. Da braucht nur ein Irrer mal einen Virus einschleusen. Dann hat der Terror der Zukunft ein ganz anderes Gesicht.



Ich sehe schon, hier prallen Welten aufeinander 



Stay positive!


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2018)

Ich bin Terminator Fan!

Edit: Habe was passendes zum Thema gefunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

